# /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout



## SirFulgeruL (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello guys ,
I got the problem

```
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout
```
I rebooted my server and then I noticed that my MySQL server didn't start so I used `mysql -u root` and got the error 
	
	



```
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: unsupported file layout
```

Version:

```
FreeBSD localhost 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

To solve it you have to download base.txz from ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/9.2-RELEASE/ and search in /usr/lib the lib.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 29, 2015)

Generally, files shouldn't go missing on a system or suddenly stop working.  It may be worth investigating the system for disk or hardware errors that could cause file corruption of some sort.  Considering FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE was end of life a while ago, and for that matter 9.2-RELEASE with no security patches is greatly out of date, you should upgrade to 9.3-RELEASE.   Consult the installation instructions at the first link and follow the guidance for using freebsd-update(8) to update your system.  Afterwards, `freebsd-update IDS` should return cleanly and /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 will not be flagged as being an incorrect file.

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------

